# Battery operated (NOT cordless) Dremel / rotary tool



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'm trying to make a small travel grooming kit for my dog, since she goes most everywhere with me (except work :'( ). She has black nails, and I LOVE using my Dremel to grind them, because using a regular nail clipper was extremely stressful for both of us.

Does anyone know of a _good_ battery operated rotary tool? I've used a PediPaws before, and I don't think it's powerful enough. I've found some cordless Dremels, but they have to be recharged, and there's no way I would remember to do that. I'm hoping to keep this travel grooming kit in my car.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

I know they sell some Dremel type tools at Petsmart. I don't know if they are battery operated or not though.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

I'll have to go look at them in person. I borrowed a PediPaws but it just wasn't strong enough, so I'm concerned that equivalent brands wouldn't be either.


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

I'm afraid any battery powered dremmel won't give you the power you're looking for.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

emirae1091 said:


> I'll have to go look at them in person. I borrowed a PediPaws but it just wasn't strong enough, so I'm concerned that equivalent brands wouldn't be either.


I am pretty sure I have actually seen a Dremel brand nail grinder at Petsmart but I don't know if it is battery operated. I'm assuming that one, Dremel being a good brand, would work pretty well.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I have a cordless Dremel with a Lithium Ion battery. Yes, it has to be recharged, but it lasts a *long* time between charges.

I don't think you're going to find a battery operated one that works well. The problem is that they (like the Pedipaws) spin too slowly, so you have to hold it on the nail longer. It gets hot, the dog doesn't like it. Not a good thing at all.

I think your best bet would be to get something like a Dremel 8200 and remember to charge it. As I said, it lasts a long time between charges. I would guesstimate I probably charge mine after 10 or 20 sessions, maybe longer. 



emirae1091 said:


> I've found some cordless Dremels, but they have to be recharged, and there's no way I would remember to do that. I'm hoping to keep this travel grooming kit in my car.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Do your dog's actually allow you to grind their nails? My dogs absolutely refused. How did you get your dog to allow it?


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

MyScotty HATED getting his nails ground. We're talking complete and utter melt down that left him flushed (he's white with thin fur. His skin is very noticeable) and panting. What works for us is super special treats that he only gets when he has his nails done. He's not "relaxed" about it but he's resigned to having it done. The treat has to be in sight still and he must get a small piece after each foot but this is an improvement over the treat having to be just outside of grabbing range and being treated after every nail. It took a while to get to this point but that's what worked for us.I think the hardest part was finding the right treat. It ended up being a totally "bad" treat (carry out) but it works so we use it.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Celt said:


> MyScotty HATED getting his nails ground. We're talking complete and utter melt down that left him flushed (he's white with thin fur. His skin is very noticeable) and panting. What works for us is super special treats that he only gets when he has his nails done. He's not "relaxed" about it but he's resigned to having it done. The treat has to be in sight still and he must get a small piece after each foot but this is an improvement over the treat having to be just outside of grabbing range and being treated after every nail. It took a while to get to this point but that's what worked for us.I think the hardest part was finding the right treat. It ended up being a totally "bad" treat (carry out) but it works so we use it.


That's a good idea. I may have to try that. My mom has a PediPaws for her shih tzus but they have never allowed it.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

This "method" worked for my skittish girl too , although she's just gotten to the treat for a paw stage. The key is finding the "holy grail" of treats. Her "holy grail" treat was easy to find but she came from a tough situation, so pretty much any treat is exceptional (including having her teeth brushed). Easily "broken" or little treats work best, this way you can give a small treat after each nail, a bigger one for each foot, then a jackpot at the end (the treat for a paw stage is a small treat for each paw, then a bigger treat at the end).


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

emirae1091 said:


> I've found some cordless Dremels, but they have to be recharged, and there's no way I would remember to do that. I'm hoping to keep this travel grooming kit in my car.


I have a lousy memory, so I try to write down on calendars (using my phone one right now because it "rings" its reminder) things I need to remember to do. Maybe you could put a reminder up to recharge on a certain date (or check to see if it needs charging) or plug it in after every use.


----------



## emirae1091 (Sep 16, 2013)

That's a good idea! I do that for other things, so I'm not sure why I didn't think of it for this. 

She hates regular nail clippers, probably because it stressed me out because I was afraid I'd quick her. She doesn't like the grinding but tolerates it. I always give her treats and get her riled up afterwards and play with her lots and tell her how good she is, because I know she hates it haha. She is SUCH a good girl about grooming / handling though. I clip her in the summer with my horse clippers, which she tolerates as well and then gets a major case of the zoomies after. It's hilarious.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

NutroGeoff said:


> How did you get your dog to allow it?


Time, and treats. It was probably 6 weeks from the time I decided to dremel to my actually grinding Teaghan's nails. (Seamus is so mellow, he just let me do it right away)
I started out by putting the tool on the couch near her and walking away, letting her sniff it. I graduated to standing in the same room, turning the tool on, then off. To let her get used to the sound. I fed her treats from the tool, i.e. I'd put the tool on the couch and put treats on it. 

NOTE: This was over a period of about 4-6 weeks.

I got all of my information from this web page. This has absolutely AWESOME information!
How to Dremel Dog Nails @ DoberDawn.com


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

I think we've only done Stanley's once or twice in nearly 3 years as I tend to walk him on road/tarmac as well as grass and that naturally seems to keep them down plus they don't grow very fast compared to our foster boy. For that we borrowed an electrical dremmel as that is what the greyhound people/kennels use and I must say it's really quick.


----------

